# Giant SLR 0 Carbon Climbing Road Wheels tubeless?



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone set these up with tubeless tires? If so I would love to get some feedback. I have a set that came on my 2016 TCR Advanced Pro that I am now running with tubes. I was wondering how these wheels would work with the newer road tubeless tires on the market. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigfloor (Sep 19, 2014)

I am using Schwalbe One Tubeless tyres on my P-SLR1, with tubeless tape and tubeless valves. Works perfectly. 
Am not sure those are the same wheels, mine are 50mm high and have an aluminium rim bonded to carbon.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

bigfloor said:


> I am using Schwalbe One Tubeless tyres on my P-SLR1, with tubeless tape and tubeless valves. Works perfectly.
> Am not sure those are the same wheels, mine are 50mm high and have an aluminium rim bonded to carbon.


Thanks for the information. Mine are 30mm high and full carbon. I was thinking about trying the Specialized S-Works Turbo Road Tubeless tires which won the recent VeloNews rolling resistance test.


----------



## bigfloor (Sep 19, 2014)

If Giant says it's a TLR (tubeless ready) then you should be good to go. Mine are, and it works like a charm


----------

